# Mums wanted ...



## wendyj (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for a Mum living in Greece to join me and a team of other Mums in the search for family friendly self catering holiday accommodation. The role would suit someone who understands the family travel market and wants a part time position which is primarily home based but would include travel to the various houses.

The applicant must have great people and sales skills with a good working knowledge of computers and the internet. Full training provided.

Please contact me via email [email protected]


----------

